# nubian breeding season



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I was just wondering when nubians cycling. I was told that they don't come in until August a nd thee last cycle was in March. Just wanted to check so i can start planning for next year.


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

I have a nubian that just got done w/ her 1st heat of the year, and the same doe quit cycling last year after the 1st week in Feb.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have found with "our" goats that they do cycle during the summer its just less noticable. Some folks implant CIDRS to help get their does into season during the summer. The weather has alot to do with it too. We have hot days and cool nights here so our does are cycling pretty good, even the 6 month old is cycling We start having heavy cycles "HERE" around the beginning of August and we generally can breed into June. Our weather is so messed up it has our does messed up so it may be an earlier breeding season here IF the does cycle sooner 
Tam


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Our nubians just finished first noticeable heats last week. Bucks came into rut just about two weeks ago and smelling. Similar weather pattern too like Washington-- hot days and cool nights. We have such cold , wet weather Dec. on that we plan for Feb kids. Some of our does are very quiet and others aren't but pretty much cycle through May . Each doe is a bit different and most cycle up through May.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine are starting too, and I live in Maine. I think a lot has to do with the endless rain clouds we have been having. Their brain thinks it's fall!


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine haven't started yet, but last year I had several Nubians have their first heats mid to late July. With the mild winter we had they cycled as late as mid March. It has been very hot here lately with no rain, clouds or cool weather in sight. 

My Alpines on the other hand, didn't start cycling last year until the end of September, one didn't have her first heat until the end of October. My yearling had her last cycle the first part of March.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My unbred Nubian cycled a couple weeks ago. Now all my bucks stink.  I had Thanksgiving kids from my grade Nubian two years ago. The latest I've bred is Feb.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I bred my does in January last year for June kids, but am wanting them a little earlier next year. I also have a doe that is pretty close to my buck, so I need to get her moved asap. My buck has not gone into rut ( the barn still smells like the barn). I have one doe that kidded in March, but I haven't noticed her cycle. She is the one that is closest to the buck. It has been so hot here, I am wondering if they won't hold off for a while.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Nubians cycle year-round, it's just more difficult to detect the heat cycles from February through June. Ours were all standing by the fence making goo-goo eyes at the bucks yesterday morning when I went out to milk them. A friend called Tuesday to say her bucks had broken into the doe pen and bred several of her does . . . I guess it's already breeding season again! Seems like we just finished kidding!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't know about Nubians, but most goats, when they cycle depends more on the light than heat vs. no heat. Which is probably why Sully's goats have started now-with clouds hiding some of the light...that's my guess.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My yearlings are both in heat now.


----------

